# Hello from another newbie



## Spunster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Just thought I'd say hello first thing. This is a nice forum!

I'm an american living in Germany, owned by three very spoiled cats.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Hows the weather?


----------



## Spunster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi!

The weather is grey, drizzling, gloomy....typical northern german weather. :roll: But perfect for spending a Sunday in front of the computer so I don't mind at all!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Omg same with me! Its the middle of summer yet im here in a jumper and wraped in a blanket. 8O 

Noone's on at this time. (im quite enjoying myself having someone online, can you tell? :lol: )


----------



## Spunster (Dec 16, 2006)

Jimmyness said:


> Omg same with me! Its the middle of summer yet im here in a jumper and wraped in a blanket. 8O
> 
> Noone's on at this time. (im quite enjoying myself having someone online, can you tell? :lol: )


I know how that goes....being in my time zone I tend to spend time on empty forums myself. I belong to another forum where I chat alot with another australian actually!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Spunster!! 

We have quite a few European members (UK especially) so hopefully you won't find yourself alone too often :wink: And now you've met Krystle  

Tell us a bit more about you and your cats. Have you lived in Germany a long time?


----------



## Spunster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi and thanks for the welcome!

I moved to Germany in '89. I met my (german) husband when I was going to college in San Francisco, and we ended up moving here. I live in Hamburg, which is a very nice harbor city in the north.

We've always had cats. Our current crew is 18-year-old Tristan, a purebred Bombay who I got from a breeder when he was only 6 weeks old. The breeder needed to "get rid of him fast" because he has some grey fur on his chest - seemingly a crime in this breeder's eyes. :roll: Then there's Henry, an approximately 7-year-old ex-stray black & white tuxedo that showed up at our doorstep about 5 years ago sick and battered up. Now he lives a life of luxury. And last but certainly not least is Jasmine who is about 5 who I rescued from the local animal shelter. She had been found at the side of a road with three tiny kittens. When the kittens were old enough for adoption they found homes quickly, but she was at the shelter for months. I felt so bad for her that I took her home and she is a truly wonderful cat. She and Henry are inseperable, here's a picture of the two of them:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

They are gorgeous cats   

Thanks for sharing your stories  We'll look forward to hearing more from you, and of course seeing a pic of Tristan :wink:


----------



## Spunster (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's my most recent picture of Tristan, on "his" heater:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome from another American living abroad... sort of. (Does Canada count as abroad? :lol I am owned by three very spoiled cats, too! 

your kitties are beautiful!


----------



## Spiffah (Dec 12, 2006)

Ooh, Tristan is beautiful. I have a young Bombay myself.. he's got three little gray patches. :B How idiotic, regarding a cat as sub-par because of a few hairs. How trivial.. 

Anyhow, welcome. 
You have beautiful kids.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Spunster, you have some pretty cats there.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, pretty cats!


----------

